# Пяточная шпора



## Valenty (16 Апр 2015)

Посоветуйте пожалуйста, как избавиться от "пяточной шпоры"? Вчера была в поликлинике у хирурга, много чего наговорил, специалист молодой, не уверена в его профессионализме... Поэтому интересуюсь, у кого такое было, как от неё избавились?
Ко врачу какой специализации стоит обратиться? Планирую посетить частную клинику, проживаю в Москве


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2015)

Снимки покажите.
Шпора или плантарный фасциит или сочетание?


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2015)

*Valenty*, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (19 Апр 2015)

Обратиться лучше к неврологу в клинику где есть физиотерапия - ударно-волновая терапия, лазер и т.д. Хорошо бы если в клинике врачи могли проводить инъекции в пяточную область.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2015)

И чтобы диагноз поставили и стельки сделали, и чтобы гимнастику показали для стопы.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (7 Авг 2015)

Valenty написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста, как избавиться от "пяточной шпоры"? Вчера была в поликлинике у хирурга, много чего наговорил, специалист молодой, не уверена в его профессионализме... Поэтому интересуюсь, у кого такое было, как от неё избавились?
> Ко врачу какой специализации стоит обратиться? Планирую посетить частную клинику, проживаю в Москве


Самый эффективный метод 
1).УВТ 4-6 процедур , проводится как на саму пятку так и на ахилл + подошвенная часть.
2). У/звук +гидрокортизон 8-10 процедур
3). Лазер локально 8-10 процедур


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Авг 2015)

Valenty написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста, как избавиться от "пяточной шпоры"?


УВТ - 5 сеансов. затем УЗТ 10.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Самый эффективный метод
> 1).УВТ 4-6 процедур , проводится как на саму пятку так и на ахилл + подошвенная часть.
> 2). У/звук +гидрокортизон 8-10 процедур
> 3). Лазер локально 8-10 процедур


И через год снова.
Стельки! Что важно.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (8 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И через год снова.
> Стельки! Что важно.


Не соглашусь с Вами. С 2012 года не одного рецидива. Многие повторно обращаются но уже с другими проблемами. Например "шпора" на другой стопе. Интересно Ваше мнение по поводу стелек , а именно с какой целью ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2015)

А какая причина шпоры?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (8 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какая причина шпоры?


А Вы не знаете,  или проверяете молодого специалиста ?))
По поводу "шпоры" патогенез различный. Моё мнение ,основные причины : 1. Травмы н/конечностей. 2. Быстрое повышение массы тела.  3. Не правильная нагрузка или обувь. 
Подошвенный апоневроз прикрепляется к пяточному бугру при выше перечисленых обстоятельсвах происходит микро надрыв сухожилия , для того чтоб укрепить связку организм отправляет в место прикрепления  кальций , тем самым кальцинируя её. Используя УВТ мы предотвращаем надрывы. А вот для чего стельки мне не понять.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Зачем проверять, Вы врач.
Делюсь мнением и знанием, чего жду и от Вас.

А почему шпора растт не вниз (от удара) , а по сухожилию (а значит по вектору напряжения и травмирования)?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зачем проверять, Вы врач.
> Делюсь мнением и знанием, чего жду и от Вас.
> 
> А почему шпора растт не вниз (от удара) , а по сухожилию (а значит по вектору напряжения и травмирования)?


Надрыв то идет по ходу сухожилия. Так же как при надрыве ахилла "шпора" растет вверх.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Вверх, это вы имеете ввиду вниз?
Так если по сухожилию, а оно работает на разрыв, то как снять нагрузку с этого сухожилия?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

Вверх , вверх  по ахиллу ! При его надрыве. Относительно и в низу тоже немного кальцинируется .После увт надрывы прекращаются. Опять таки увт делаю от н/3 ахилла до головок плюсневых костей ,тем самым автоматически снимая нагрузку. К стелькам отношусь скептически , у самого плоскостопие но стельки не нашу , так как считаю ,что поздно уже их носить. костно мышечная система сформирована и напрягать ее нет смысла, могут быть другие негативные последствия. А со "шпорами" в основном обращаются люди за 30 и есть ли смысл стелек, если за 3 года не одного рецидива ? Но опять таки это моё мнение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Шпора вниз!
И снимки есть?
Стельки ортопедические, стельки анатомические- разные задачи.
Стелька разгружает апоневроз, постольку при плоскостопии он работает на растяжение.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Шпора вниз!
> И снимки есть?


Я этого не говорил,  Вы меня не так поняли. А разгрузить апоневроз может и каблук даже совсем небольшой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Как?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

При отсутствии каблука нагрузка на свод увеличивается. При небольшом каблуке (1-3 см.) свод, наоборот, разгружается за счет перераспределения нагрузки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Перераспределяется с пятки на носок и формируем метатарзалгию Мортона, а при стельке, перераспределение равномерное.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

При возникновении данного заболевания следует носить просторную обувь на НИЗКОМ каблуке. Это значительно снижает давление на место разрастания тканей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2015)

Так распластание тканей подошвы и приводит к перенапряжениюи травмированию апоневроза.
Потому  шпора и не растет назад, а растет вперед!


----------



## Николай Николаевич (10 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так распластание тканей подошвы и приводит к перенапряжениюи травмированию апоневроза.
> Потому  шпора и не растет назад, а растет вперед!


Вопрос то не куда растет шпора , а для чего стельки ? Я так понимаю у каждого на это своё мнение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2015)

Это не мое, это мнение подиаторов.


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (12 Авг 2015)

Добрый день, коллеги! Моё мнение, мой опыт по пяточной шпоре.
Все мы знаем что боль не из-за самого костного нароста, а из за подошвенного фасциита, т.к. масса примеров, когда рентгенологически сформирована пяточная шпора, а клинических проявлений нет. Т.е. завершённый саногенез. Почему фасциит возникает: 1) Травматизация 2) Эндокринные нарушения 3) Неправильный двигательный стереотип. Разве вы забыли монографии по вертеброневрологии Попелянского, Веселовского, Иваничева? Вспомните систему двух весов - выявляется неправильное распределение нагрузки на ноги. Почему это происходит? Тут уже нужно копать Майерса с его мышечно-фасциальными поездами. 
В своих клиниках при лечениии фасциита мы используем ударку, инъекции дипроспана, тэйпирование. Затем обязательно корректируем двигательный стереотип с помощью остеопата и кинезиотерапии. Вот тогда можно добиться стойкого положительного эффекта. Кто то так ловко на форуме расписывает количество сеансов. я вот не могу так точно предсказать. Кому-то требуется 1-2, кому-то 15. Всё зависит от степени выраженности и других причин.

Стельки назначаем только пациентам с ожирением более 2 степени.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2015)

Тогда зададимся вопросом, плантарный фасциит скорее будет при  плоскостопии или нет?
При плоскостопии.
А как уменьшить натяжение фасции при плоскостопии-стельками.


----------



## Tigresss (16 Ноя 2016)

Уважаемые доктора, не могли бы Вы ответить на вопрос. У меня болит пятка, но даже не так при ходьбе, и не всегда при ходьбе, как при движении стопы, даже если сижу, лежу, например (вытягиваю носок, вращаю стопой). Боль ровно под пяткой. Может же это быть не столько шпорой, сколько проблемами с задней большеберцовой мышцей (ее излишним растяжением, к примеру, так как у меня стопа с больной пяткой заваливается вовнутрь)?
Спасаюсь только гимнастикой для стоп.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2016)

Может.
К врачу сходите.


----------

